# Ajax Frage



## bygones (22. Okt 2007)

Hiho,

ich bin zu dumm irgendwie nun eine simple Ajax anfrage an ein Servlet abzuschicken... hoffe jemand hier sieht das problem 


```
ajax = initAjax(); // das XMLHttpRequest wird korrekt initalisiert
var url = "SearchServlet"; // ein Servlet, dass korrekt in der web.xml eingetragen wurde
alert("Search for at url " + url); // hierher komm ich - es wird mir angezeigt
ajax.onreadystatechange = function() {
  if(ajax.readyState == 4) {
      alert(ajax.responseText); // hier komm ich nicht rein
   }
}
ajax.open("GET", url, true);
ajax.send(null);
```
das Servlet ist noch einfach gehalten und schreibt einfach 'Gruesse" raus.


```
public class SearchServlet extends HttpServlet {
    private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

    @Override
    protected void doGet( HttpServletRequest req, HttpServletResponse resp ) throws ServletException, IOException {
        System.out.println("PROCESS GET");
        process( req, resp );
    }

    protected void process( HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response )
            throws ServletException, IOException {
        response.getWriter().println("Gruesse");
    }

    @Override
    protected void doPost( HttpServletRequest req, HttpServletResponse resp ) throws ServletException, IOException {
        System.out.println("PROCESS PUT");
        process( req, resp );
    }
}
```


aber er gelangt nicht mal zum servlet (keine system.outs im jboss) - also muss der ajax aufruf falsch sein...

vielen dank
andreas


----------



## bygones (22. Okt 2007)

einfach vergessen....

man sollte bei initAjax auch das intialisierte Objekt zurueckgeben....

*sigh*


----------



## maki (22. Okt 2007)

Hallo deathbyaclown,

falls du JSF verwendest, solltst du mal einen Blick auf ajax4jsf werfen.


----------

